# Question about the legality of tortoises of north america



## torkoal (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello everyone.

I have some doubts about Gopherus in America.

But first of all I want you to talk the situation over here in Mexico.

In my country Gopherus selling is legal as long as the animals come from hatchery-approved by the Mexican government, called UMA (Although there are still very many that are sold in illegal trade or looted their habitat). Here in mexico as you know we have 3 (or maybe 4) species Gopherus: flavomarginatus, morafkai and berlandieri. Of which conosco 1 to 2 farms texas tortoise. Of the Bolson tortoise no breeding unregistered, but one in particular this registration pipeline (although it is difficult, because it is a kind highly protected by the government) and morafkai there is only one farm in Sonora, but can not sell their young .

Now this is one of my doubts, I have seen that no sale usa eg G. polyphemus or G. agassizii or other species. And I have not heard from hatcheries that sells for sale as pets. and I want to know: are prohibited alla or just in some states?

Greetings.


----------



## tortadise (Apr 23, 2015)

torkoal said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I have some doubts about Gopherus in America.
> 
> ...


The gopherus are protected in all states in which they are found. They are prohibited for commercial transactions. Bolsen do not naturally reside within the boundary of the United States. They are listed on the endangered species act so having a permit is a must for that species. All the gopherus flavomarginata produced in the United States are strictly utilized in repopulation and assurance colony purposes too. If any private individual has any they're more than likely illegally sold. They uphold the same status as yniphora and geometricus. Only legal purchase of flavomarginata has to be documented F3(3rd generation from wild collected)animals, so the adults have to be of captive origin and not wild collected. It's possible but very difficult to find any individual that possess such a perfectly tracked, documented and registered specimens with United States fish&wildlife. It wouldn't surprise me if a lot are produced here and sold in underground black markets.


----------

